# hey bill hall



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

ready for some racing? email me

[email protected]


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Do what the man says Bill.... if you know what's good for you.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

How nice! An invitation, then a threat. Classic Washingtonians! :lol:

You betcha! Soon. I'm waiting on some new magnet chassis for my Odyssey bods so I can finish a respectable 5th in a 4 car race.  

Sounds likeyou guys need some fresh meat. Might as well take my paddlin'!

Bill


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*quit your whining bill *

not a formal event, just a get together to break in marty's new track. give you a chance to meet some locals. we all have extra cars and controllers if your ashamed to bring your own


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

It's all the darn rain and gray skies, it gets me all passive-aggressive. =) Well, mostly aggressive...

At any rate, show up for a bit, it'll be fun.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Sounds like fun! When?


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Bill, if you'n racin' Oddities then you'd better be tryin' for a 2nd or a win. 

BTW, Odysseys swept here the other night, Martin whopped my butt with a big winged version and never crashed once.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

This Saturday evening on my new Brystal, drop Mike a line, I think you guys are close and could carpool together.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Pete McKay said:


> Bill, if you'n racin' Oddities then you'd better be tryin' for a 2nd or a win.
> 
> BTW, Odysseys swept here the other night, Martin whopped my butt with a big winged version and never crashed once.


LOL Pete! It's not the equipment I'm concerned about, more like the nut behind the steering wheel principal.

Marty, I'll get directions to Mike and he can navigate for me. I'm sure MV changed since the Reagan years!

BH


----------

